# Finished up a few



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Season opens next month trying to wrap some up

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 22, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 22, 2015)

Great pic of all those puppies lined up ! What wood is the front left ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 22, 2015)

That would be some of Magic @Mike1950 famous Walnut Burl

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2015)

All are very nice but The walnut burl is over the top. Great job!!


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice work Rodney!!


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 22, 2015)

What size blank does it take for those trumpets in the back? I missed seeing thise the first time i looked lol.


----------



## TMAC (Mar 23, 2015)

That is really a good looking set of calls. Great looking finish.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks like a great start Rodney.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Very nice array of calls! You've been busy! Chuck


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice group of calls Rodney. I especially like the second and fourth trumpets going left to right. What are the woods on those. Also, I am with everyone else on the Walnut burl pot. That thing is crazy.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 23, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> What size blank does it take for those trumpets in the back? I missed seeing thise the first time i looked lol.


 
I started out using a 3/4 " dowel to get the drill depths to learn the harmonics of the trumpets. I have moved up to a 1 inch to achieve the looks along with the harmonics in order to get where I felt I need to be. This is a new call to me but I love challenges and this has proven to be a good one. I think 1 1/4 " would be plenty based on what I have read. I feel so far 1" is adequate for what I have made. I got my information over on THO game calls. There is Lots of great info for the guy wanting to do more and they have great starting information for the guy wanting to learn more.



Final Strut said:


> Nice group of calls Rodney. I especially like the second and fourth trumpets going left to right. What are the woods on those. Also, I am with everyone else on the Walnut burl pot. That thing is crazy.



Those are BEB and Man made Green Osage from @shadetree_1 I believe I got from @woodintyuuu.Those calls were made by @ghost1066 out of those woods along with the Osage Orange(#5) for me. His sounds are far better than mine . His sound is the base lines for me to work with. His rolls over very nice and resonates very well. I recommend his calls as I have bought a box call and those trumpets and am very happy with them all. I hope this time next year to have my own available.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

